# Need help decorating living room please!



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

The picture took a long time to load, it's more clear now about your situation


----------



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello again, I would suggest changing the wall color, putting a sofa against the wall and have a single sofa angled towards the fireplace so it still feels open.


----------

